# CT - stolen Stihl chainsaws March 29, 2013



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Mar 29, 2013)

"Stolen Chainsaws Please Help"


We are a tree service and had our bucket truck broken into. They broke the padlock and stole 5 EXPENSIVE chainsaws. I'm looking for your help. Word of mouth travels fast and if you come across someone selling chainsaws please help us. We will give you a cash reward for the return of them $1000. This took place in Vernon CT. The truck was parked at a customers house. These are the items stolen.

1 - Stihl ms 660 with 3ft bar
1 - Stihl ms660 with 20 in bar
1- Stihl 044 with 20 in bar
1- stihl 200t climbing saw
1- jonsered 2121 with 20 in bar

My son was 12 years old when he started buying these, these are valuable over $5000 worth. Please help us if you can. Call Kyle 860-634-2724 or John 860-420-8847


----------



## avason (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm right down the road. I'll keep my eyes out. I'd hate to ask, but did you get the serial numbers?


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Mar 29, 2013)

Will post serial numbers, if they are available....


----------



## Djlunchbox (Mar 29, 2013)

jeez, I was just working with a tree Co. in Vernon last week. Grew up there and live nearby. Do you remember what street the stuff was taken from? I HATE thieves. I will watch local sources for your saws. Sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 8, 2015)

Damn thieves :****you:I live in ct too , check craigslist


----------



## kz1000 (Oct 8, 2015)

If you bought them new or know who did, the dealer will have those numbers. Good Luck and sorry to hear this.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 30, 2019)

Checkout the pawn shops and local flea markets they will show up.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 30, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Checkout the pawn shops and local flea markets they will show up.



Six years later?


----------



## full chizel (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Huskybill (Jul 30, 2019)

Opps I did it again........


----------

